# Why did you go into photography?



## Mulewings~ (Jan 2, 2010)

My father was a camera nut.  His camera was always in our faces.  As we got older we'd sigh, and pose.
Soooo boring.

But it was fun to listen to my father talk to himself as he read his light meter and then set the camera up.

I'd mumble behind him 'f11 at 125' and think it was a big joke.  Then he started to teach me what all that mumbo jumbo meant.
And he let me compose and pretend to shoot with his Pentax and this huge long lens.

Then he taught me to square up my thumbs to make a box, and compose 'shots' for fun.

He taught me to see the world in a different manner.

This I thank him for.  He is directly responsible for my interest in photography.

This is one of his from 1954.  I believe he used a Brownie camera.  
I love this shot:


----------



## T-town photographer (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice shot.

As far as why I got into and out of photography.  I was given my first camera ( a polaroid) at age 4.  I just loved the da@n thing.  My Grandfather saw that and kept giving me cameras through the years.  One year it would be another polaroid, the next a 110, ect, ect.  I have just always loved to have a camera in my hands.  One year I even got a Kodak "Disk".  Man, I am really dating myself here.  

When I was a freshman in high school I bought my first slr which was a Minolta sxt 101  I believe.  After that I bought a 201.  My sophmore year of high school I was on yearbook, magazine and the newspaper staff as a photographer for the high school.  A local pro actually taught some free classes for High Schoolers that I took.  My Junior and Senior year I went to Vocational School for half of each school day in photography.  There they broke it down a lot farther than I had ever imagined.

After that i went to a vocational College that had a photography program.  I was there for a little bit but did not graduate as I found a job doing fashion and glamour photography.  I did this for a few years and then got burned out shooting the same thing over and over and over again.  I left it professionaly for close to two decades.  Now I am back into it and shooting what I think is fun or a challenge to shoot.

Hope this helps,

Michael


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 2, 2010)

To shoot hot models........


----------



## kundalini (Jan 2, 2010)

Unfortunately, even in 1954, power lines were a nemeses.

Even though you created your own box with your thumbs, it's YOUR box, no one elses.  Kudos to your father for teaching you the difference.


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 2, 2010)

Yes...poor guy...he didn't have a photoshop tool either!


It is interesting though to find out what motivates people.


----------



## T-town photographer (Jan 2, 2010)

Mulewings~ said:


> Yes...poor guy...he didn't have a photoshop tool either!
> 
> 
> It is interesting though to find out what motivates people.


 
I still don't know how to use photoshop



Now I will use the hell out a darkroom though


Michael


----------



## jensgt (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't think there was a reason...just happened.  I guess if I had to choose one thing it was being into cars...and then when I realized that the car pictures I took were awesomer than most peoples...I started shooting friends cars...then I got into nature and travel photography...then got a nicer camera...then got a dslr...then started learning how to actually USE a camera.  LOL


----------



## Pugs (Jan 2, 2010)

I was given my first big-boy camera (the Konica Autoreflex T2 mentioned in my sig) when I was in my teens.  I dragged that thing all over Chicago burning up all the Ilford film I could afford!

That camera was special to me because it was given to me by my "Big Brother" from the Big Brother/Big Sister organization.  Photography became "real" to me when he and I would sit in his living room playing chess.  There was a large print of Mount Kilimanjaro on the wall and it was INCREDIBLE!  George, my "Big Brother" had taken that shot and that made me realize that "average people" could be phenomenal photographers and I started dreaming about the places that I could go and the pictures that I could take while there.

The camera that he gave me is the same one that he had used to take that photograph of Mount Kilimanjaro and had dragged to the top of that peak and all over the world.  That he would give me that camera was such an honor (it's still one of my prized possessions and I still shoot with it from time to time) that I felt it was my DUTY, my RESPONSIBILITY to learn to do more than just snap snapshots with it, so I started to research and learn and practice and waste film and paper and chemicals and... start producing images that I was proud of.  One of my proudest moments was giving him two prints that I finally thought were good enough to honor the gift he'd honored with me.  

In the years since, I've moved on to digital, but I still love my Konicas and I dust them off from time to time.  

Hopefully, I'll be able to quit my IT gig in the corporate world and make photography my vocation as well as my avocation.  I'm not there yet and not good enough yet, but I'll get there eventually.


----------



## T-town photographer (Jan 2, 2010)

Pugs said:


> I was given my first big-boy camera (the Konica Autoreflex T2 mentioned in my sig) when I was in my teens. I dragged that thing all over Chicago burning up all the Ilford film I could afford!
> 
> That camera was special to me because it was given to me by my "Big Brother" from the Big Brother/Big Sister organization. Photography became "real" to me when he and I would sit in his living room playing chess. There was a large print of Mount Kilimanjaro on the wall and it was INCREDIBLE! George, my "Big Brother" had taken that shot and that made me realize that "average people" could be phenomenal photographers and I started dreaming about the places that I could go and the pictures that I could take while there.
> 
> ...


 

That is a wonderfull story.  Thanks for sharing.

Michael


----------



## KalaMarie (Jan 2, 2010)

T-town photographer said:


> When I was a freshman in high school I bought my first slr which was a Minolta sxt 101  I believe.  After that I bought a 201.
> 
> 
> 
> Michael



haha, my first SLR was a Minolta SRT-201 and I still have it!


----------



## Caity (Jan 2, 2010)

I can't honestly say... I've always liked taking snapshots. I got my own P&S when I was 17 for Christmas. And that was fine for awhile. Then I wanted to do more... And was limited. So I moved up eventually, and I've had my "big camera" for a year. I don't know... I just love to be able to capture the moment. My memory is not so great, so this was the best way I could do that.


----------



## Pugs (Jan 2, 2010)

T-town photographer said:


> That is a wonderfull story.  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Michael



Thank you, Michael.  It's a special memory for me and it started a love of photography that's lasted a couple of decades or so!


----------



## Plato (Jan 2, 2010)

KalaMarie said:


> T-town photographer said:
> 
> 
> > When I was a freshman in high school I bought my first slr which was a Minolta sxt 101  I believe.  After that I bought a 201.
> ...



My first was the original "Honeywell Pentax" Spotmatic with a screw-mount f/1.4 50mm lens.  I still have it and it still works!


----------



## Big (Jan 2, 2010)

I have always had a camera since I was younger (probably 8 or so) Then I had a couple more $30 olympus film cameras which was the first camera that I started developing film with at the store. From there I always said I hated digital cameras for the fact that you can't just sit down and flip through a pile of old pictures. I broke down and got my first digital camera when I was 16 or 17 I think. It was a Canon Powershot A650. Loved it! I then found out that my grandfather was a photographer and when the day came that my dad passed down my grandfathers's Olympus OM-4, I knew I should stick with it. I then bought the Canon A650 since it seemed like a decent upgrade. I used that for about a year and now I own the 50D. I absolutely love photography. It's amazing how you can add your own touch to everything just by the way you turn the camera, set settings, or whatever it is. I like being outside taking pictures, mostly of wildlife and scenery. I'd like to do something with portraits only because I have family members that are looking to get some portraits done and I would love to be the one to do it but I need to do some research and a little practice before that happens...


----------



## IgsEMT (Jan 2, 2010)

It was a job... now IS a job


----------



## molested_cow (Jan 2, 2010)

Now that I think about it, it's quite interesting.

I've been doodling since I can remember and the blood runs in the family, but no one in the family actually took it seriously because being artistic doesn't really get you anywhere in terms of wealth back in the days. When I was in middle school, I took still-life drawing class. We would spend hours each week in a room full of props with spot lights and draw away. The trick was to find a good composition out of a pile of thrash. It was then when I started to become good at spotting details and making a visually interesting composition out of it.

A few years later, I remembered that my dad has a set of Nikon SLR and lens that had been sitting in the closet for a long time. Since he wasn't using it, I assumed it. I soon realized that a big part of photography is pretty much like spotting the treasure in a pile of thrash, and it's up to the photographer to make it precious. So I found a different way to do what I like to do, without having to spend hours to physically draw it with a pencil and get numb butts.


----------



## Garbz (Jan 3, 2010)

To wow the girls, and hey it worked. Pity she's an Olympus shooter 

Really though. It's a creative outlet. I need it. I'm an engineer. If I spend all day staring at numbers and processing other analytical information I'll go nuts.


----------



## Temecula_Photog (Jan 3, 2010)

I started about 15 years ago.  After about 5 years of shooting as a hobby, I was spending a fortune on film.  A few years later, when the Canon 10d came out, my husband bought it for me so I'd quit developing gallon sized ziplock backs of film every week.  I was pissed, but eventually went digital.  I now have a two 5ds and two 5d Mkiis, and shoot weddings exclusively.  I never meant to make it a career.  It just happened.  My husband say "You are what you spend your time doing."  Guess that makes me a photographer 
Check out my work and drop me some *constructive* criticism at my
Temecula Photographer website


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 3, 2010)

These are great really.  
I can remember running around and taking readings with dad's light meter, and thinking I was big stuff.
Mine started as a hobby I think then developed into a passion.  My hubby wants me to 'go pro'.
I'd like to stick with what creates passion in my work and use photography as a creative outlet.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 3, 2010)

Many years ago (I think at least 20) ... was interested in Astronomy. I saved some money to buy a telescope, and I found that it would take too long to build up the cash (I was looking at a Mead 8" SC ... $1000.00). As I also was an artist, I was interested in still photography as it was quicker than painting ... so I took the cash that I had and purchased a Canon SLR with a 50mm lens.

That started it ... I photographed everything (literally). I then landed a job at a camera store, after that I expanded my equipment and started moving up (as now I can purchase at cost price). 

I will eventually purchase a telescope.


----------



## Scimitar12 (Jan 3, 2010)

I got into photography a couple of years ago out of just looking for something to do; kind of develop a life skill/hobby.  I acquired a ton of Pentax/Ricoh film cameras, lenses, winders, etc.  

I am still learning the ropes to photography, but I am picking it up fairly well.  I want to try B&W soon, and also pick up a nice Pentax digital SLR (got to use my old Pentax Lenses).  :thumbup:​


----------



## Cooler_King (Jan 3, 2010)

Mine is not as noble as others I am afraid.

I just wanted to capture memories and after a while I wanted to capture them uniquely.

I have never been that creative although I have just got Lightroom 2 yesterday so maybe 2010 will be different year.  Who knows.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 3, 2010)

molested_cow said:


> ...no one in the family actually took it seriously because being artistic doesn't really get you anywhere in terms of wealth back in the days.



Yes, I remember that one :lmao: In my family it was pretty comical because they loved artists and I grew up surrounded by them BUT they were not part of the family 

My dad was a military man for about half of his working life but he wasn't a fan of the military. Listening to him and his buddies talk, I knew I didn't want to be part of it but I got fascinated by war and I ended up going to war as a 17 year old photographer.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 3, 2010)

Very nice thread, btw.


----------



## craig (Jan 3, 2010)

Why is slightly beyond me. After my fathers death at a tender age and numerous cameras I fell in love the art. When I built my own darkroom I was hooked and knew that I wanted to make photography my life. After all these years and a couple of "burn outs" I am proud to say that photography is just as exciting as it was so many years ago. Although I do miss the darkroom and the photography community that once existed. 

Love & Bass


----------



## keith foster (Jan 3, 2010)

KalaMarie said:


> T-town photographer said:
> 
> 
> > When I was a freshman in high school I bought my first slr which was a Minolta sxt 101 I believe. After that I bought a 201.
> ...


 

Mine too! It is right here in a bag beside me.

I got into photograhy when I was overseas in the USAF in 1974. I was a farm boy from Missouri and was suddenly out in the world seeing so many new things. I decided I wanted to try to capture some of those on film. 
I switched to video about 1985 and just came back to photography 4 or 5 years ago.
I make pretty good money doing freelance video editing today (part time).
I love photography, and will keep working on getting better.


----------



## Overread (Jan 3, 2010)

Hmm well here is my little story:

I never really focused on photography when I was young; my dad did get a nice Practika (SP) SLR camera when we were young, he shot around 14 frames and then it went into the shed not to be used for around another 20 years (amazingly the shots survived 20years in unprotected storage as well). Aside from that we did get a polariod instant camera; and whilst it was used more often, it was more for family "snaps" and even then we mear mortal kids were hardly ever let to use it (film was expensive!) 

But that was no big problem since I never really had an interest in it either. So the years roll on and disposables come out and we start to use them a lot - for more "snapshots" and whilst I used these a little more it was again unthinking snapshots that have little meaning aside from to family (and loads of pictures of the ceiling - a good test to see if it worked was to shoot it up ) 

Yet more years keep rolling on and my sister takesup a DSLR (canon) and starts shooting with it; I pay a little notice, but not much, and a few more years roll by. Then (partly bored out of my mind at uni) I suddenly found myself with some money and nothing much to spend it on. Having seen my sisters camera and some of the shots it made I started to get a little more interested and hunted about online. Sure enough I discovered that those (oh so expensive cameras) were now within my pricerange - So out I went and unto Jessopes I did travel and got myself a little Canon 400D (not just because my sister had one, there was much internet chatting at the time to work out which to go for).

However for me it was not enough just to get a camera - which is at the end of the day simply a tool for a task - no I had to have something to take photographs of. This was not a task I set myself (get camera - find subject) but more the reverse - I already had an idea of what I liked and it was not people, nor abstract - no it was Time Life; Attenbourgh (SP); Big Cat Diary; National Geographic. I had my subject ideas already in my minds eye (which is why I sometimes find it odd when people get a new camera and then wonder what to take photos of).

The bug diddn't bite me though when I first got the camera - there was some bite, but that kit lens was not the ideal wildlife tool I found. Infact I had to wait a few months till winter came by and my parents got me a Sigma 70-300mm f4-5.6 macro - after that the bug bit hard!  (and that winter was 2 years ago)


----------



## KmH (Jan 3, 2010)

I too came to photography through astronomy.

I picked up a used Minolta SRT-101 and a couple of lenses to use piggy back on a 6" motor driven Newtonian reflector I had at the time.

Now, it's Nikon d-SLR's, a bunch of lenses for photography and a 14" Dobsonian for astronomy.


----------



## wtdeane (Jan 3, 2010)

Mulewings, thank you so much for sharing that.

A lovely thread indeed.


----------



## jackieclayton (Jan 3, 2010)

well, its just a hobby and will more than likely stay that way... but for me, I just wanted to capture memories.  then i started getting into the art of it.  i love looking through magazines and i love how the ads and spreads show the fashion and makeup and sets, all the glitz and glamour just for one picture!  I'm not pretty enough to be a model so I'll do the next best thing... take pictures of people who are!  I know I'll never be some world renknowned fashion photographer or anything but I love studying and learning about portraits.... either a candid snapshot or a prepped studio image can render such an amazing work of art of someone! people are so fascinating and i love how photography can capture all of their emotions


----------



## Unspoiled (Jan 3, 2010)

Great stories everyone! 

Mine is kind of simple. I've always been a gadget geek.  I liked the buttons and lights.  I wanted to know what everything did as most kids do.  

I remember my parents having a Cannon A-1 about 20 or 25 years ago.  They would let me use it on occasion and I considered it quite a treat.  I remember sitting in the back seat of the car and reading the manual on the way to an event.  

I have always been intrigued by photography as an art.  Each picture means different things to different people.  Each person has their own take on what the photo means to them.  From a portrait of a loved one to abstract images...each one can invoke an emotion. 

Pictures are everywhere.  You can't surf the net with out being bombarded by images.  Each one different and unique.  No two the same.  That's one of the most amazing things to me...

I never really thought that I had a passion for it until I bought a decent camera.  Last year I bought a D90 for a 2 month trip to Israel.  I took a lot of snapshot style photos.  There were a few that had a little bit more thought in them...I really had fun.  

When I got back to the states  I started to realize that I had a little more for photography and decided to take is seriously.  

I'm still trying to find my style and my groove.  Always working on it.  I don't go to far without my camera any more.  I just started a 365 project to push myself to the next level.  I eat, sleep and breath with this camera next to me.  It drives my girlfriend nuts!!!! 

I am looking forward to what the next year brings and the 365 should be an interesting way to see my progress.  

Keep shooting!

AJ


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 3, 2010)

wtdeane said:


> Mulewings, thank you so much for sharing that.
> 
> A lovely thread indeed.



I figure everyone has a story to tell as to why they started picking up a camera.

So many reasons and view points, this is quite fun to read!


----------



## HikinMike (Jan 3, 2010)

Plato said:


> My first was the original "Honeywell Pentax" Spotmatic with a screw-mount f/1.4 50mm lens. I still have it and it still works!



I'm going to half to talk to my dad tonight. He used to work for Honeywell and I know he used to use a Pentax.


Good thread!

My dad wasn't a photographer, but I remember him playing around with different lighting, effects etc. My parents bought my and my sister a Kodak Instamatic for Christmas. I just loved taking pictures and tried to take pictures of my model cars and airplanes to make them look real.

While I was stationed in King Salmon Alaska in 1990, I bought my first SLR, a used Minolta X570 with a few lenses. I started taken pictures of my backpacking trips.

I really started getting more seriously into photography, so in 2005 I bought my first DSLR, the Canon Digital Rebel 300D. I was hooked, especially I didn't have to buy film. I'm currently using a 5D to photograph nature, landscape and wildlife.....and my kids!


----------



## skieur (Jan 3, 2010)

Photography was in my genes.  My mother got me into it at age 11 and I was offered pro work by the time I reached high school.  The opportunity for creativity was what motivated me.

skieur


----------



## Chiller (Jan 3, 2010)

I sort of fell into it, sort of.  It started about 6 years ago, when I went on a 360km cycling journey, with a little p and s film camera.  I took 3 rolls of film to come home and realize that the photos I took sucked, but loved the feeling of getting out with the camera.   That year , after Christmas, I went and purchased my first camera, a Canon Rebel G film camera.  Eventually I went digital, and now have 3 cameras, lenses  :er: and no money. 

  I do this for a hobby, and keep getting pressure from many around me to carry it further, but I just cant take that next step.  Over the next year, I will shooting more horror, and street images, and working with some movie sets(mostly horror), so I will see how I feel after that.   Maybe the horror industry will be kind.  :mrgreen:


----------



## usayit (Jan 3, 2010)

Distraction and a creative outlet.

That and the fact that my father's Minolta 7000 essentially became mine for the years to come:  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/collectors-corner/69296-old-buddy-minolta-7000-returns-home.html


----------



## SpeedTrap (Jan 3, 2010)

Because Chicks Dig It.


----------



## Antithesis (Jan 4, 2010)

My Dad was always trying to get his Nikon's in my hands and show me how it worked, but I never really had the patience. I understood what the lightmeter was doing, and that I just had to pick the proper shutter speed and I would get an ok exposure. 

I didn't understand depth of field or anything, but as I got older it was something that interested me. I started lugging his FG20 around whenever I went on a trip anywhere and shooting quite a bit of film. I loved the idea of photography, but I was still impatient about learning the technical stuff. Waiting for film to get developed annoyed me too.

Then, about four years ago I bit the bullet and got a dSLR and totally fell in love. I switched out for better lenses and bodies and then started shooting as a backup shooter for a wedding photographer I know. I liked it and eventually sold my car and bought a small pile of professional gear and got a job at one of the better wedding studios in town shooting and editing. I did that for a year or so, and realized that I didn't like the wedding industry. I sold my gear to get through some tough times, but I've been looking at picking up another inexpensive camera for myself fairly soon and just enjoying it as a hobby for now. 

I've also studied photography at a college level quite a bit and have enjoyed that immensely. I would absolutely love to get back in the dark room. I may continue that education after I get a bachelor's this year to help me get into an area of photography that doesn't involve shooting weddings, but who knows.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jan 4, 2010)

My kids!


----------



## r9jackson (Jan 5, 2010)

I first started to shoot hot models too. Got that out of my system years ago and now I shoot beautiful Arizona sunsets.  My first SLR was a Minolta 7000i and I still have it, but haven't shot film in years.


----------



## altitude604 (Jan 5, 2010)

I was based up on Baffin Island working for an Airline. Not much to do up there and needed something to do other than rampant alcoholism... so I picked up a Fujifilm S5200 off eBay and started doing Aircraft Photography as the Airport I was working at is a stop-over before a lot of flights head over the Pond to Europe.

As I started learning more and more about Photography, last Summer I upgraded to my Rebel XSi and have loved it more and more. Trying my hand at other types of Photography but Aviation still wins as my favourite subject matter.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 5, 2010)

Pictures of the kids.

I probably had some other ideas as well at the time, but "getting good pictures of the baby" was what I used to convince my wife that I needed to spend that much on a camera, lol.

New kids mean new lenses now, lol.


----------



## FrankLamont (Jan 5, 2010)

When I was a kid... well, I wanted one, I got one after a while and... it just got stuck.


----------



## hopdaddy (Jan 5, 2010)

Like several on here it was my dad who inspired me to start shooting.I was 11.he gave me his Argus 3,when he bought a twin Rollie.i shot school papers and yearbooks.
my family travailed alot so i had the chance to be a "happy snapper" world wide never taking it very seriously.about a year ago i decided to get back into it.
3mos. later i lost my dad.(last April)so i plan to honer him with MY photography.
I'm still a noob ,but not for long,i study everything i can find,and spend all extra cash on related goods.seems every month turns a new Corner,and every new lesson makes a better photograph.
this year I will become a grandfather......restasured my grandson will have a camera as soon as he can make good use of it


----------



## george elsasser (Jan 6, 2010)

As a child I always loved pictures and I did allot of drawing and so forth at that time.  I took a photo class in HS but it did not enchant me as did the photo class I took at a University.  Here is my blog link to exactly what thrilled me at that time: 

shutter: October 2009


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 6, 2010)

Shutter~I read your blog entry...neat and interesting.  You are very passionate about photography!
Kudos.


----------



## george elsasser (Jan 6, 2010)

Mulewings,

Thanks so much for taking the time to read my Blog entry on my beginnings in photography.  Yes that was the point in my life I fell in love with photography, it is such a gift to be lucky enough to find things in life that give us a charge.  I feel very fortunate.


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 6, 2010)

I do take time to browse around on other members blogs and Flickr sites, it is fun and a good learning experience!


----------



## picturephotos (Jan 11, 2010)

When I was quite young I was given this old silver camera that worked! 
Then I grew up, got married and my boys were born.  I asked God to help
me get a nice camera.  Years went by.  My boys started playing baseball and I was
still asking God to help me get a good camera.  
He answered in the form of my boys finding a very nice camera bag with a 35mm Nikon, new, on the pavement where it looked like it had slid off the hood of a vehicle.
We looked for the owner but no luck.  I put that camera in the top of the closet and it stayed for over a year.  I was terrified to touch it! Then I became good friends with a woman who is a camera buff.  I pulled that camera out and started using it.  
This new friend and I played for about 1 year when we noticed that the photographer taking the sports photos for Dixie Youth (he had that contract for years) did not really care what the background was the the individual shots.  It could be an overgrown field, rusted fence, bathrooms, etc.  All horrible!  I decided that we could do better.  My friend became my partner and I purchased a backdrop of a baseball stadium and got the contract for the Dixie Youth upcoming season.  And I haven't looked back.  I no longer have the friend as a partner.  My new partner for the past 2 years has been my husband.  And I photograph horses, people, anything that moves.  I love movement.  Fast, slow, I love it all.  
I have a Nikon D2H and a wonderful 70-200mm 2.8 lens that cost the earth and I wouldn't take nothing for them.  I know the D2H is old style now but it's a wonderful camera and I love my Drag Racing photos.  
Thank you so much for letting me go on and on.  Rita Bruner


----------



## DReali (Jan 11, 2010)

...because I can't draw


----------



## Hardrock (Jan 11, 2010)

Because the disposable cameras I used on my honeymoon SUCKED!!!!!! So thats when I decided to by my first camera a Canon Rebel, film camera. I learned real quick that film was a pain in the rear(at least for me). So then I purchased digital Rebel and then a couple years later 50D. So far its been a lot of fun and  I dont know alot of people who are into photography or know anything  about it,so they think my pictures are great!


----------



## giorgio (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm a beginner and still in the proccess of getting into photography.

The first reason I decided to buy my first dSLR 1 year ago was because I have a webdesign company, and even though I have a mayor on computer systems/programming, I also love design/art, I do have skills for it, so in webdesign I'm able to combine both.
Then I realized I actually also love marketing, sales, branding, innovation etc. so in my company I was creating a new product to offer, which it was Spherical Panoramas(360x360) for our web design customers who wanted panoramas of their facilities....
... and without knowing anything about photo equipment, I dive in on the web for like 2 months learning mostly about panoramas, and I end up buying a Nikon D80, a Tokina 10-17 and the nodal ninja...

Then I saw that if had a dSLR why not going all the way and offer also some business focused Photog services, not professionaly but more on the side of complementing our customers business profiles which will end up being on their website. So instead of going to their office with a P&S and telling them to say "cheese".. I dived in again and researched and bought more Photo equipment.
Then a started to study, and read, and study again, etc. about phothography. Bought some books and such.

Now, one of the things that increased my interest on photography was when I stumbled upon Fer Juaristi's work, specially his wedding photos, he pretty much shows you what photography is capable of, with this I mean more like Photography uses Fer Juaristi's skills in order to show itself.
Well, I know, I might as well don't know too many photographers.

We were lucky to have him shoot a session of our family like 2 years ago, my brother has a Rock band and knew Fer because he shoot some photos at a concert and showed them to the Rock bands playing that day.

I do have my current business priorities but I'll keep an eye on photography to see if I have a chance at it, as a hobby maybe but still enough to enjoy it.


----------



## LokiZ (Jan 11, 2010)

My first camera was a Kodak Hawk-eye I believe (110 film no flash except for old 8 or 6 flash disposables.  I got into it originally because I liked the idea of recording moments with the family and friends.  From thier I moved on to the first camera I moved on to a few of the ever flash cameras in that era, still 110mm.  But settled on one of may favorite cameras a Pentax K1000. Photography changed for me at that point as I switched from just capturing time and memories to choreographing them more so to speak.  I loved that camera, completely manual and therfor completely configurable to one's needs.


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 12, 2010)

My Pentax K1000 is my favorite camera, it is a tank of cameras.


----------



## george elsasser (Jan 12, 2010)

I have taught a few photo courses at the art center in my state, boy what I would give if all the students showed up with a K1000 and a 50mm lens!  No zoom zooming, no auto everything, people might actually learn the basics and really understand exposure and how just 1 focal length sees the world completely differently than the others.  In a zooming world few people actually have a handle on how to make a lens work to the advantage of their ideas.  What a blessing a manual work horse and a 50mm lens would be.  Yes I am quite old school in many ways. )


----------



## xintax (Jan 14, 2010)

I used to have a neighbor who used to take everyone's pictures... I always wanted to touch his SLR but he won't let me saying it was too heavy for me... There were also broken film cams at home. 

We had one of those Kodak film cams (the sturdier version of modern disposables) but it was roughly taken from my hands because I had a 'thing' with wasting film.

I was given my first (digital) cam... Sony, 4MP... Then I got a Sony Ericsson k800i. I developed a penchant for staying out all night, refusing to go home until I reach my 100th picture threshold.

Then I got my first SLR, d60... I guess all the deprivations of youth manifested itself in the love that I have for my d60... (hearts)


----------

